# cervantes bridge



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

hows the fishing there?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

you mean the one crossing Bayou Texar? havent been there ina while, but the 17th st launch has been on fire with sheepies.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

MrPhoShiz said:


> you mean the one crossing Bayou Texar? havent been there ina while, but the 17th st launch has been on fire with sheepies.


by the grafitti bridge?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

thats the one.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

would i be able to reach them from the pier? and what bait should i use?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

just park at the launch and go to the foot of grafiti bridge. live shrimp on a sliding rig, 1/2 to 1oz egg sinker and pitch it around the pylons. the bite is super subtle so if in doubt, jerk its jaw off. im probably gonna hit it this sat night.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

MrPhoShiz said:


> just park at the launch and go to the foot of grafiti bridge. live shrimp on a sliding rig, 1/2 to 1oz egg sinker and pitch it around the pylons. the bite is super subtle so if in doubt, jerk its jaw off. im probably gonna hit it this sat night.


Me too hopefully at around 6 or 7. If you see a big dark skinned guy with a small brown skinned woman thats me and the future mrs. you can have a dozen live ones on me. im gonna try and get 3 or 4 dozen live shrimp. thanx for the help:thumbup:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

yeh ill prob be comming straight from work myself. Id i dont make it GL~!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh btw, bring extra rigs, cause i guarantee you will lose a few while fishing there.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

thanx. will 15 pound line suffice?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I prefer 8-10lb mono or 20lb braided. as for leaders i use steel braided and a 3/0 circle hook. just personal preference.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

ok ill have to make some tackle adjustments


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

*What a waste*

The wife and I stopped by the trestle Saturday morning and saw 3 nice sized sheepies thrown up on the rocks and parking lot. One had been painted pink. If you're not going to eat them....throw them back. We didn't have any luck


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i saw that too, i was highly upset at those that did that. 

"oh no they have teeth we shouldnt keep them..." was probably what they were thinking.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

hubbyandwife said:


> The wife and I stopped by the trestle Saturday morning and saw 3 nice sized sheepies thrown up on the rocks and parking lot. One had been painted pink. If you're not going to eat them....throw them back. We didn't have any luck


Painted pink? did it have a red eye?


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure about the eye. I just glanced at it and realized that someone had some left over paint from the overpass. The problem is that someone had caught these, and threw them up on the rocks to die. If I catch something I'm not going to eat, or use for bait, they go back into the water.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That's insane. If I saw those people I would use them for cut bait.


----------

